# MTI, your friends are crazy!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

saw this in your gallery!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

they aint no way i'd do that. that guy is crazy! the kid on the back is hanging on for dear life:haha:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That looks like fun. :bigeyes:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

drtj said:


> the kid on the back is hanging on for dear life:haha:


:haha: Oh man that is priceless!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I wouldn't do it riding double :aargh4:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That...should make a little splash...lol


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

that picture couldnt have been taken at a better time!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Now I could picture me jumping OVER the water, but not into it  (and not with the Catvos lift)


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

he is shaking in his little pink booties:haha:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

thats nuckin futts


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

HAHA that is awesome!!!!!!! good thing they are landin in the water cuz i'm thinkin that kid is gonna need to rinse out the undies:haha:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

swampthing said:


> HAHA that is awesome!!!!!!! good thing they are landin in the water cuz i'm thinkin that kid is gonna need to rinse out the undies:haha:


:haha:LMAO :haha:


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont care who u are thats funny right their:309149:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

HAHA!! That was my cousin's wife Tiffany on the back. She was loving every minute of it.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha that is so funny. that is great. was there any of that liquid courage involved? that looks fun but i would never do that lol


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

bruteforce504 said:


> haha that is so funny. that is great. was there any of that liquid courage involved? that looks fun but i would never do that lol


Oh yeah I believe there was a bit of liquid courage involved. But really I think he would do it sober lol.

Here's another good pic...Same chick on the back, she's on there somewhere lol.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

holy......That was a chick on the back!!!! That is ......awesome!!! I think I luv her? or not, but that is SWEET!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha i like that video. watching you just trucking through and all of a sudden you see the dude just fly across and into the water. awsome :haha:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

It was so much fun! Here is a link to the rest of the pics. I will have more videos up soon.
http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g227/martinkj27/Open%20House%20Ride%202010/?start=all


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

My cousin came home from Arizona to ride with us. I let her use my prowler for the weekend. She put to gether this video/slide show of the ride.


----------



## Shrek37 (Apr 28, 2010)

cool video Marty
:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the way she put that together. You guys look like you had a blast.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

LMAO. easy way to break stuff. but funny S.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Big D said:


> I love the way she put that together. You guys look like you had a blast.


We definitely did! We are having another side Sept. 11th. I'll have some good pics and vids for sure.


----------

